# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: عبارت منظم سايت آپارات چطوريه؟

## amir ghasemiyan

سلام به همه عزيزان

دوستان عبارت منظم سايت آپارات چيه؟
من اينو نوشتم. به نظر مياد درست نباشه.
https?:\/\/www\.aparat\.com\/v\/([a-zA-Z0-9-_]+)

----------

